# steering



## kerrymo (May 8, 2012)

Ihave a 1953 farmall M I replaced the radator and now its hard to steer and the front wheels shake at speed


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Did you take the steering shaft out of the gearbox to get the radiator out? If so, did you get it all back together correctly? The nut on the front of the gearbox sets the tension on the shaft bearing, if its overtightened it might be binding the shaft.


----------



## kerrymo (May 8, 2012)

I did take the shaft out but i have tryed to readjust it but no luck


----------

